# Coil Building Help



## Nico (4/8/14)

Hi All
I have now been building coils for for three weeks and have some questions if anyone can help me.
1. Does the normal cantal wire makes a difference from twisted wire in ohm readings.
2. Does the amount of wraps ghange your ohm reading.

All in all I think I just don't understand the way it works is low ohms better or hi ohms. How do you get your coils ohms higher or lower. I gathered so far on the YouTube videos that low ohms is more for could chasing. 
Can any one please help me with the ins and outs.
Thanks.


----------



## Al3x (4/8/14)

try these charts, yes twisted will change your ohmage when wrapping your coil, unfortunately i dont have any charts for twisted wire. Low or high ohms, i guess depends on you, personally I build like a good couple of coils and have found my sweet spot at 0.6 to 0.9 ohms, and the lower you go the warmer the vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (4/8/14)

Hi @Nico

1. i was thinking bout that as well at the start of my vaping journey. If you take one centimeter of wire it gives you 1 ohm, now if you take 10centimeter of the same wire it will give you 10 ohm .. so you can make more wraps (coils) with the ten centimeter wire than the one centimeter so the ohms goes up the more coils you have (just some wire)

2. the lower the ohms the faster the coils heats up, some juice like the heat and some dont (according to me) so i tend to stay in the 1.2 ohm range ( my 2c)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (4/8/14)

Nico said:


> Hi All
> I have now been building coils for for three weeks and have some questions if anyone can help me.
> 1. Does the normal cantal wire makes a difference from twisted wire in ohm readings. yes it does. twisted wire will give you a lower ohm reading. so for example if you use normal 28g kanthal, and you do 5 wraps with a single wire and the same 5 wraps with twisted wire, the twisted coil's resistance will be much lower
> 2. Does the amount of wraps ghange your ohm reading. yes it does, the more wraps you do, the higher your ohm reading will be. the ID (inner diameter) of your coils also play a part. generally the guys use 1.5mm
> ...


 
my comments in red

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nico (4/8/14)

Thanks guys this helps. But let's keep it coming the more info I get the better.


----------



## Riaz (4/8/14)

Nico said:


> Thanks guys this helps. But let's keep it coming the more info I get the better.


what tools do you have at the moment?

wire? which gauge?
drill bits? what sizes?

what is your goal?


----------



## Nico (4/8/14)

By tools you MEAN? ?


----------



## Riaz (4/8/14)

Nico said:


> By tools you MEAN? ?


 
wire? which gauge?
drill bits? what sizes?


----------



## Yiannaki (4/8/14)

@Nico - 

What @Riaz is asking is :

What guage kanthal are you using? (is it 24g, 26g 28g? Ribbon wire?)

What size drill bits are you currently wrapping coils around? (1.5 mm? 2.0mm?)

What resistance are you trying to achieve? If you tell us, we could point you in the right direction with what tools you have.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/14)

@Nico, you can also try downloading the vapors toolbox app for android & ios. This should help you a great deal as it will show you the target resistance and how many wraps you need to do for each gauge of wire.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (4/8/14)

And read/watch the stickies in this forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/electronic-cigarette-mods/
The stickies are those thread at the very top, highlighted in yellow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico (4/8/14)

Guys at the moment I have 30ga and 28ga wire and also using 1.5 drill bit. My best coil so far is a 28ga twisted wich read 0.9ohms. 
My goal is to chase the biggest cloud ever seen. I also would like info on the mod and rda to use to get my goal accomplished. 
Any tools you guys can help me with or info will be of help.


----------



## Yiannaki (4/8/14)

@Nico

If its clouds you're after. Take a look at these videos from Rip Trippers. Informative and funny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/8/14)

Nico said:


> Guys at the moment I have 30ga and 28ga wire and also using 1.5 drill bit. My best coil so far is a 28ga twisted wich read 0.9ohms.
> My goal is to chase the biggest cloud ever seen. I also would like info on the mod and rda to use to get my goal accomplished.
> Any tools you guys can help me with or info will be of help.


 
Hey buddy, I think you should build some experience first, and learn Ohm's law. If I look at your original post I would say that it is for your own safety!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/14)

For the RDA, Rip Trippers used a Patriot (modded with more airflow) and a standard Plume Veil in his cloud chasing videos, so you can maybe try those. These videos will also help you with tips and the technique for cloud chasing. With regards to the mod, there's a wide variety out there, mechanical & electrical mods....all depends on your choice.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/14)

Lol, @Yiannaki beat me to it, while i was typing up the post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (4/8/14)

@Nico what mods do you have at the moment, and more importantly, which batteries are you using?


----------



## Nico (4/8/14)

Thanks to all the replys guys. That is my intention to get some experience and then what better way than do it yourself.

Riaz thanks for the help. I have SID with aerotank, XGUN, The Smoke magneto with kayfun and then now need to get more info for the setup I need now.
I use the efest imr batteries but saw on the vids now I need to get the vct 5 ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (4/8/14)

Nico said:


> Thanks to all the replys guys. That is my intention to get some experience and then what better way than do it yourself.
> 
> Riaz thanks for the help. I have SID with aerotank, XGUN, The Smoke magneto with kayfun and then now need to get more info for the setup I need now.
> I use the efest imr batteries but saw on the vids now I need to get the vct 5 ones.


the efest imr are fine, the sony's are if u intend to do some serious sub ohming


----------



## Nico (4/8/14)

Sounds like that is the way I need to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

